# Questions about license for recording Youtube Video



## Rabbit Friendly (Nov 2, 2021)

Hi all,

New here and this seems like a nice community. 

I have a quick question that I hope someone could clear up. I am working on an album of material from a modern / "experimental" composer a la Stockhausen (but it's not Stockhausen and I have already obtained a mechanical license from the publisher to record CDs and digital streaming. 

Now, I recently got the idea that I want to make a video of of one of the recordings to post to YouTube for the album promotion. Do I need now another license (sync license?) for that? Or since I have the mechanical already can I put it to video?

Thanks!


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Rabbit Friendly said:


> Hi all,
> 
> New here


Welcome!



> and this seems like a nice community.


We like to think so. :tiphat:

Wrt to your question though, AFAIK we do not have members who have expertise in this area (but I could be mistaken). Let's see.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Rabbit Friendly said:


> Hi all,
> 
> New here and this seems like a nice community.
> 
> ...


I.ve seen videos from members on you tube, question one for myself : who where they. 
I will look in the new composer section for you.


----------

